

Snow depth sensors bounce radio signals off meteors - jmpe
http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/publications/Briefing-Book/bb25.html

======
jmpe
Found this little tidbit while reading an article about the Cal. drought.

Additional info on the Sensor network SNOTEL:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNOTEL](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNOTEL)

And meteor burst communication:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_scatter](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_scatter)

